# how to cut down double leader trees



## natems361 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a ash tree that is about 22" at the trunk it goes up about 5' then splits into two 14" leaders. I was told it may split in two when I'm cutting any tips or best way to deal with this?


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 21, 2012)

Are u a home owner or a tree guy? If your are a HO, call a pro. If your a tree guy.............call a pro.


----------



## David (saltas) (Feb 21, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## natems361 (Feb 21, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Are u a home owner or a tree guy? If your are a HO, call a pro. If your a tree guy.............call a pro.



I thought I was asking a pro? My plan was to cut down the crotch and then one side at a time. Ive cut down thousands trees, first time running into one that split so quick.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 21, 2012)

I was asking to make sure your in the right thread. What I meant by calling a pro....well is just that. If you have a big co-dominate tree, that is split at the base, that is something that a HO or a novice tree guy shouldn't mess with. Get a pro over there to take a look, better safe than sorry. Post up some pics so we can see what you are talking about. 
Sorry if a came off mean, was trying to be funny. 
But, still need to know. Are you a tree guy or a Home Owner


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 21, 2012)

well are youopcorn:


----------



## natems361 (Feb 21, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> well are youopcorn:


I would never say pro about ten years experience 
View attachment 225296


----------



## avason (Feb 21, 2012)

View attachment 225297


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

natems361 said:


> I would never say pro about ten years experience
> View attachment 225296



Looks like you're in the middle of the woods, no targets, right? I would probably fall them separately to avoid any bar pinching and make it safer. If that wasn't an option, for whatever reason, and they had to be felled together, fell them away from the camera, or toward the camera so both trunks hit the ground at the same time. That crack looks bad enough that it will split apart if you try to fell the whole shebang either right or left. Make a deep notch so you're into the meat of each trunk. Be very careful as either side could easily split off and fall to it's lean. Maybe toss a strap up high to help hold them together. If there's targets you're trying to avoid, call a pro.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

And clear the area there so you can run like hell when it goes!


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 21, 2012)

Like this?


----------



## justme23005 (Feb 21, 2012)

natems361 said:


> I have a ash tree that is about 22" at the trunk it goes up about 5' then splits into two 14" leaders. I was told it may split in two when I'm cutting any tips or best way to deal with this?



Where in Mass. are you? I'm near Albany NY. If you aren't too far, I'll be happy to stop over and drop them for you.


----------



## natems361 (Feb 21, 2012)

justme23005 said:


> Where in Mass. are you? I'm near Albany NY. If you aren't too far, I'll be happy to stop over and drop them for you.


I am in the Westfield area, it should be no problem just confirming what I wanted to do originally. Just had to ask, I like my life.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 21, 2012)

natems361 said:


> I would never say pro about ten years experience
> View attachment 225296



yup no pro wen you are climbing for 38 years like me


----------



## lumberjack48 (Feb 21, 2012)

Fell one to the right and the other one to the left.

Looking at the pic, notch the left one about 10"s from the ground, run your bar though the stump right where the vertical crack is favoring the left hand side, saw it down. Then fell the right hand one, be care full of it barber chairing its leaning pretty heavy, i would use a box cut.


----------



## natems361 (Feb 21, 2012)

lumberjack48 said:


> Fell one to the right and the other one to the left.
> 
> Looking at the pic, notch the left one about 10"s from the ground, run your bar though the stump right where the vertical crack is favoring the left hand side, saw it down. Then fell the right hand one, be care full of it barber chairing its leaning pretty heavy, i would use a box cut.


Should I use a bore cut to ensure proper hinge
I don't want barber chairing.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

natems361 said:


> Should I use a bore cut to ensure proper hinge
> I don't want barber chairing.



Can you reach each half safely or you cutting each one low ?


----------



## natems361 (Feb 21, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Can you reach each half safely or you cutting each one low ?



If I cut down the crack a bit that would make it a comfortable hight for me.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

natems361 said:


> If I cut down the crack a bit that would make it a comfortable hight for me.



Be careful there if it goes bad just run and look up at it and leave the saw


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

natems361 said:


> If I cut down the crack a bit that would make it a comfortable hight for me.



You gotta watch for the b-chairing in that scenario. The fact you're still asking questions has me wondering if you are too stupid...err...inexperienced to perform this task. Fall the right lead to the right, left to the left. If you can't reach up high enough to comfortably cut above the union, do a bore cut on each side, set your hinge, and start cuttin toward the seem...fast.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

How about cut the whole tree really low?


----------



## natems361 (Feb 21, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> You gotta watch for the b-chairing in that scenario. The fact you're still asking questions has me wondering if you are too stupid...err...inexperienced to perform this task. Fall the right lead to the right, left to the left. If you can't reach up high enough to comfortably cut above the union, do a bore cut on each side, set your hinge, and start cuttin toward the seem...fast.



Too stupid? "I have a potty mouth". maybe I like learning every trick or way of doing something there is. Or maybe i like talking to educated people about the crap I do every day.the wife listens but people in the field understand! Next time just write the second half of your post.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

natems361 said:


> Too stupid? "I have a potty mouth". maybe I like learning every trick or way of doing something there is. Or maybe i like talking to educated people about the crap I do every day.the wife listens but people in the field understand! Next time just write the second half of your post.



Stupid people dont ask lots of questions and that is why they stay stupid.


----------



## natems361 (Feb 21, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> Stupid people dont ask lots of questions and that is why they stay stupid.



The only stupid question is the ones unanswered or not asked


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

Simple just be sure of the lean study it from all angles mouth it very low, backcut it and run like hell the proper way when it goes!Make sure your footpath is clear leave the saw if the tree does anything you dont want it too just get out of harms way is all!


----------



## Blakesmaster (Feb 21, 2012)

natems361 said:


> Too stupid? "I have a potty mouth". maybe I like learning every trick or way of doing something there is. Or maybe i like talking to educated people about the crap I do every day.the wife listens but people in the field understand! Next time just write the second half of your post.



Lol, dude, I was just wondering!?!?!?! You can see it in my post, I swear I said it. I hear stupid people argue on teh internets. Just sayin, 10 years experience and you haven't come across something as difficult as THAT? C'mon...


----------



## natems361 (Feb 21, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> Lol, dude, I was just wondering!?!?!?! You can see it in my post, I swear I said it. I hear stupid people argue on teh internets. Just sayin, 10 years experience and you haven't come across something as difficult as THAT? C'mon...


Nope this is the first for me
ive had doubles triples quads but always low enough to take one at a time. Or high enough to not care.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

natems361 said:


> Nope this is the first for me
> ive had doubles triples quads but always low enough to take one at a time. Or high enough to not care.



Dont cut it high!


----------



## lfnh (Feb 21, 2012)

lone wolf said:


> How about cut the whole tree really low?



Just above root flare. Nice even conventional or open face, no dutching, even hinge, perpendicular to seam. Ants or anything else that questions integrity of inside for face/ backcut, test bore it. Grade chain twice, once below crotch and again above face cut, hooked on face side and ends neat.
Gut in from face or Coos Bay.
Sharp chain, long bar and power. 
Hard hat. Look up


----------

